# Baby Anna (from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese)



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So I took a little trip down to Florida last week and came home with a little bundle of joy! I know i can never replace Ava, but Anna is special in her own way. Actually I had been so worried that Adele would be too rough with her like she was with Ava. But OMG, they play and play and play so sweetly!!! Anna is 14 weeks old and weighs 1 1/2 lbs. Life is good.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh, Pat...congratulations! She is beautiful ❤ Im so happy for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, look at her!  Congrats!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, she is absolutely adorable and wishing you the very best of luck with little Anna!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

🎀💕🎀 Pat, What a huge blessing! Anna is so very ADORABLE! 🎀 💕🎀
I am so happy for you!
🐶🐾🌷


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Anna is such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

I am so happy for you, Pat ! Anna is so cute ! 🧡 can't wait to follow her stories 😄


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, you already know what I think! She is absolutely perfect & I love her look! I am so happy for you, Pat. I hope to meet her one day! You deserve her!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

What a beautiful little sweetheart! Congratulations and wishing you all the best!!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations! Wonderful news.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Congrats on your new little fluff nugget ~ she is precious 💕


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations! She is adorable! Can’t wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Anna is so precious. I'm so happy for you Pat.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Congratulations! She is beautiful! You can never replace a furbaby, I agree. Getting another pup gives you something positive to focus on, which really eases the pain. I miss my past Maltese and think of each of them everyday, however, my crazy Ari makes me laugh and smile. I think you made a terrific choice


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh how sweet!
How did you ever get such a doll in this Covid , hard to find a puppy time. 
Did she come from the same place as Ava? 
So happy for you all!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So happy for you.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> So I took a little trip down to Florida last week and came home with a little bundle of joy! I know i can never replace Ava, but Anna is special in her own way. Actually I had been so worried that Adele would be too rough with her like she was with Ava. But OMG, they play and play and play so sweetly!!! Anna is 14 weeks old and weighs 1 1/2 lbs. Life is good.
> 
> View attachment 275355


She is precious. So glad you could bring her home! 
Lainie


----------

